# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ξένα πλοία - Foreign Ferries >  Mediterranean Star [Danube]

## Ellinis

Το 1920 το υπερωκεάνειο DANUBE της Royal Mail Line πουλήθηκε στην επίσης βρετανική Golden Star Line του Claude Langdon και μετονομάστηκε MEDITERRANEAN STAR. Ο ίδιος είχε αγοράσει την ίδια χρονιά και άλλα δυο επιβατηγά, τα NIGERIA και GOTHLAND, τα οποία μεταπούλησε στα επόμενα δυο χρόνια χωρίς να γνωρίζω αν ταξίδεψαν με τα σινιάλα του. 
Το 5.946 κ.ό.χ. DANUBE είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1893 στα J & G Thomson του Clydebank για τη γραμμή Αγγλίας - Νοτίου Αμερικής. 

danube.jpg danube1.jpg
πηγή

Τον Οκτώβριο του 1920 το MEDITERRANEAN STAR μπήκε στη γραμμή Μασσαλία - Αλεξάνδρεια κάνοντας ενδιάμεσα σταθμό και στον Πειραιά αλλά στο τέλος του 1923 διαλύθηκε στη Γένοβα.

MED STAR.jpg

----------

